# ayuda... sensores de luz



## liusangel (Abr 11, 2011)

necesitoo una ayudadita con un circuito que me dejaron en la escuelaa y no tengo ni la minima idea de como hacerlo.... el profesor nos puso los pasos a seguir y ni asi... buenoo esto fuee lo que nos dio:
material:
1 fototransistor
1 led infrarojo
1 lase
1 foco
1 socket
1 protoboard
1 fuente de alimentacion
multimetro
caimanes
y del proceso dijo esto:
realice una configuracion de fototransistor a manera de led, con una resistencia de 20k a 100k dependiendo de la sensibilidad del sensor. de igual manera para el infrarrojo con una resistencia de 330 ohms.
(esto es lo de las etapas que le decia que no entendia nada...)  :

Acople una etapa de amplificacion de la señal del sensor mediante un amplificador.

Acople la señal amplificada a una etapa de potencia para un relevador de 12 volts, este relevador debera activar un la mpara incandescente cada vez que pases tu mano por el sensor.

preguntas:
(estas tambien nos las dio el profe... a ver si les da una pista de lo que se tiene que hacer, en realidad no son importantes para mi las respuestas... jejeje )
Enciende la camara de tu celular y enfocalo en el infrarrojo

Que voltaje da el sensor en presencia del objeto y sin presencia del objeto.

dibuja el diagrama.......

gracias de antemano se los agradecere mucho si me dan alguna pista de lo que tenoo que hacerr o si me pasan el diseñoo de un circuitoo....


----------



## falflores (Abr 11, 2011)

Hola Luis Angel

El circuito que necesitas es el siguiente:





V1 = Fuente 5v
R1 = 100 - 330 ohms
R2 = 4.7 kohms
D1 = Led infrarojo
Q1 = Fototransistor
S1 = Switch (opcional si no quieres que siempre esté prendido el LED

Entre Q1 y R2 tienes la señal sin amplificar, esa señal la alimentas a la base de un transistor y pones el rele de la siguiente forma:




input viene del otro circuito

D1 = 1N4001
T1 = BC547A

Si quieres asegurar un disparo en un nivel determinado de luminosidad del led hacia el fototransistor, necesitas utilizar un comparador. Saludos!


----------



## liusangel (Abr 12, 2011)

okk muchas gracias falflore...


----------

